# Betta splendens (siamese fighting fish) fry update!



## Kitah (Oct 28, 2009)

Ok I know not that many of you are interested, but I can't resist...

PICCIES! 28 days/1 month old today! All of them have all their fins! WOOHOO! They're so cute hehe  


Oi! Wat d'you think your lookin at?!






Oh too sexy for ma fins





Ok, maybe I have too much finnage...





Fine, what-eva! talk to the tail! 






Other piccies  some of these are showing the colour a bit more! Just as a note, the fry in most of these pictures with the enlargement on the top of the head is the one that recovered from haemorrhagic septicaemia.


----------



## gecko-mad (Oct 28, 2009)

awesomly awesome lol


----------



## ChrisZhang (Oct 28, 2009)

the forth one looks like it has spine problems lol great pics and how many did u get in the batch?


----------



## Kitah (Oct 28, 2009)

The male decided to eat the fry early one morning (before I got up) so only have 16 now, sigh. Ah well, makes it easier to re-home em! lol. 

The 4th one doesnt actually have spinal problems, Its just the piccy  All of them have straight spines, but this particular guy is actually in a small round cup floating in the main tank, as he/she is the one that got the septicaemia but recovered. The round cup, in addition to water on the outside, make the pictures a tad bit distorted which doesn't help  This fish will always be seperate to the other fry, incase its now a carrier for the bacteria.


----------

